# Ordered From The Doc



## 420n3r0 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ordered from the Doc.  Hopefully everything will be fine.  I'll let yall know how it goes!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 15, 2008)

*You should be fine. :aok: What strain or strains did you order? *


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered Diesel Ryder, Blueberry, Orange Bud, Purple#1 & White Widow.

I havent read anything on MP about two of these strains so if anyone could letme know if they delt with Orange Bud or Purple #1 and your expierence i'd be very grateful.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 15, 2008)

Good selections all around, bud. Keepin my finiges x'ed for ya!


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 16, 2008)

"Dear Friend ,it is with great regret we have to  inform you we have declined your request to purchase seeds , we do not ship to  your country and will delete your details from our data base .
We will not  process your order . YOUR CARD HAS NOT BEEN CHARGED.

We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience this  may have caused you ."

-- From The Doc


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 16, 2008)

guess Ima go with seedboutique or dutchbreed or someone...this really sux I was looking forward to dealin with the doc oh well...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

What country are you in, if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 16, 2008)

us


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 16, 2008)

I made an order with SeedBoutique...*fingers crossed*...again


----------



## lyfr (Sep 16, 2008)

try bcseedking...i heard many people say good things.  i have also heard of a bad experience with them but your always rollin the dice good luck on the SB beans


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

So the Doc is done shipping to the US?


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey there, I ordered 5 fem Seedism BLZ Bud seeds and 5 fem Royal Queen from Doc 12 days ago. Got them in 5 days to east coast. I wonder if that is the last shipment from Doc I will be to order?! 420usagrow


----------



## howardstern (Sep 16, 2008)

420n3r0 said:
			
		

> "Dear Friend ,it is with great regret we have to inform you we have declined your request to purchase seeds , we do not ship to your country and will delete your details from our data base .
> We will not process your order . YOUR CARD HAS NOT BEEN CHARGED.
> 
> We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused you ."
> ...


 
I highly recommend purchasing from HiperSemillas.com (Spain).

And I bet Canadian seed companies would also be easy for deliveries to US - less customs checking/suspicion since it is in NAFTA.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it says he is done shipping to the US on his website.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> I highly recommend purchasing from HiperSemillas.com (Spain).
> 
> And I bet Canadian seed companies would also be easy for deliveries to US - less customs checking/suspicion since it is in NAFTA.



I checked them out because of your recommendation and the site was no longer taking credit cards. I did not see any beans either. I guess you got really lucky!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I tried to e-mail Dr. Chronic with no luck. I don't blame them for being upset with American customers which are famous for complaining LOL. I do not doubt that most of their business is in America. I think they just get really tired of the attitude, confiscations, and the complaints all over the web. I think it just really depresses them after a while and I have read many reports of missing money orders with the Dr. I hope he changes his mind because I have been really interested in what he has to offer myself. Seems like a good guy but from some of the posts he does seem like he was upset.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 16, 2008)

Dang, i must have been the last order, i just got mine from the doc today, super happy, now the test begins, bums you cant get them from him, took 7 days to get me mine and here they are, oh well!


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 16, 2008)

I ordered the day before yesterday, and got my shipped confirm today. I have ordered before with my own name, and credit card, though, Think it makes a difference?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

420n3r0 said:
			
		

> "Dear Friend ,it is with great regret we have to  inform you we have declined your request to purchase seeds , we do not ship to  your country and will delete your details from our data base .
> We will not  process your order . YOUR CARD HAS NOT BEEN CHARGED.
> 
> We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience this  may have caused you ."
> ...



Did you use a prepaid credit card or did you use your own?


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

prepaid


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

..fast forward

I went through three seedbanks (encountering problems) before I landed at BCSeedKing. One of these three seedbanks (Nirvana-Shop) I assume will be sending seeds but I've yet to recieve any shipping confirmation from them.

however,

I did place an order with BCSeedKing. Their customer service was great and they said they will be shipping the order shortly. I'll Keep you guys (and gals) posted.
 :woohoo:


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 22, 2008)

According to seedbankupdate.com, they're a rip off. Don't mean to pee on your parade.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> According to seedbankupdate.com, they're a rip off. Don't mean to pee on your parade.



i think you are confusing "bcseedking" with "bcbuddepot" or one of the other bad companies sporting the "bc" name.

acutally bcseedking isn't anywere on seedbankupdate.com...


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea the Doc was hella cool to deal with for sure.
But I just got my order from Attitude Seeds, and I 
am way happier than I ever was with the Doc. The 
prices are about the same as doc, but I got 2 free 
packs, and one of em has Thai in it, that alone was 
worth it. Also you get a tracking number. I got my order 7 days 
after I put it in. I got Alaskan Ice, K-Train, BlueCheese, 
ThaixSuperSkunk, and SuperSkunk. Also none of the packs
were opened up! They were all sealed breeder packs!
A T T I T U D E   S E E D S  R U L E S


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered from the Doc a couple weeks ago but had to go with IMO's.... got my shipping confirmation during the hurricane  sometime.. so I am hoping they will be in the PO Box in the next couple days..... Within a couple days of processing my order is when the Doc stopped shipping to US....

I have my fingers crossed for successful delivery and the doc seemed great to deal with...


----------



## howardstern (Sep 22, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> Yea the Doc was hella cool to deal with for sure.
> But I just got my order from Attitude Seeds, and I
> am way happier than I ever was with the Doc. The
> prices are about the same as doc, but I got 2 free
> ...


 
What's their web site?  How do you know you received genuine seeds?  Did you arrive to their site via site of the manufacturers of the seeds?  i.e. are they official distributor that you can confirm?

T-Shirt options sounds risky.  What if the customs open up the package to check and the seeds fall out?


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> What's their web site?  How do you know you received genuine seeds?  Did you arrive to their site via site of the manufacturers of the seeds?  i.e. are they official distributor that you can confirm?
> 
> T-Shirt options sounds risky.  What if the customs open up the package to check and the seeds fall out?



 If you would have taken the time to read what I wrote, you would have
saw where it said that you get UNOPENED SEALED BREEDER PACKS! That's 
one indication that they could be genuine! Also my buddy just finshed up
his Barney's NightShade that he bought from them, and it is some serious
chronic . I used to 
get packages from Doc that I could actually shake and hear the damn 
things rattling around in there.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 22, 2008)

420n3r0 said:
			
		

> i think you are confusing "bcseedking" with "bcbuddepot" or one of the other bad companies sporting the "bc" name.
> 
> acutally bcseedking isn't anywere on seedbankupdate.com...



Thanks for the heads up. I must've had too many bong hits that day. Now I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered from the Doc on the 19th and got an e-mail today saying there on there way (to US).

Blueberry, wish me luck


----------



## Dexter (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

